# Nikson- nearing six months old



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Nikson is beautiful and thanks for the pictures!


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

He looks fun and like he is adored! I take it you are his his breeder. I think you must like seeing the pictures but can I ask how often. I a few of Hazel when she got her first haircut but not since. I don't want to over do


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

wickednag said:


> He looks fun and like he is adored! I take it you are his his breeder. I think you must like seeing the pictures but can I ask how often. I a few of Hazel when she got her first haircut but not since. I don't want to over do


For me there is no such thing as too many updates or too many photos! I deeply appreciate my babe's new families taking the time to keep us abreast of the youngster's development and accomplishments. I'd say for the first couple of years an update every season is good, and after that a couple of times a year. These updates are invaluable to me. I get to see how the children of a particular coupling look, and it keeps me abreast of their health, and how cherished they are.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It's wonderful and exciting to get puppy updates. I love his face in the snow photos. It looks like he must have been plowing the snow with it the whole time he was outside! 

It's obvious that his family loves him. His photos on the bed are lovely._


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Great pics... he is a good looking boy


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

He's gorgeous, Cherie!! My Lucybug hasn't been able to romp in the snow like the past couple of winters - we've been extremely lacking in the white stuff (A-OK with ME, though!!!) We had a teeny bit fall yesterday (mostly wind, not much snow) and she was like a kid in a candy store when she went outside and saw the dusting of snow!! She rolled and rolled in it!!

There must be something about those hardy Canadian snow-poodles!! Nikson surely seems to be enjoying himself!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Isn't he lovely? I am so tickled with the substance this litter has. Solid skeletons, breadth of chest...they are just substantial little monkeys. And their pigment has me doing cartwheels. I love it!! Thank you all!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> He's gorgeous, Cherie!! My Lucybug hasn't been able to romp in the snow like the past couple of winters - we've been extremely lacking in the white stuff (A-OK with ME, though!!!) We had a teeny bit fall yesterday (mostly wind, not much snow) and she was like a kid in a candy store when she went outside and saw the dusting of snow!! She rolled and rolled in it!!
> 
> There must be something about those hardy Canadian snow-poodles!! Nikson surely seems to be enjoying himself!


We have yet to see the ground freeze this winter. We have woken up a few times to a winter wonderland and within two days it is wet and mucky and gross. Funny how the Arreau babies all enjoy it so much, but I think most Spoos do.


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

What a handsome young fella!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He is adorable and seems clearly loved! I can't lie, though. It will be exciting to see what Quincy produces with one of your beautiful red girls.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> He is adorable and seems clearly loved! I can't lie, though. It will be exciting to see what Quincy produces with one of your beautiful red girls.


Oh, I hear you! We are uber excited too! Q will be two next month, so his hips will be done real soon, and he is clear by parentage of vWd and NE, and just a few more tests and he will be good to go. I get butterflies in my stomach when I think about it. He will be Daddy to our next litter.


----------

